# New need advice



## mbarrett1379

Hello, 
I have never hunted waterfowl before and do not own a gun. My parents are against me owning one but have no reasons? Any advice on the benefits and disadvantages of waterfowl hunting? Or how to convince them to allow me to own a shotgun? Also I've tried countless times to offer to pay for shells etc to go hunt with someone that has an extra shotgun; is this rude or ok?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## I_Shock_Em

Some advice:

Parents- This may be tough to overcome. Hard to give you advice on this one, seeing as how everyone has different views/beliefs when it comes to firearms. My views could be completely different from your parents. I'm sure your parents DO have a reason as to why they don't want you to have a gun. What is your experience with guns? Have you ever shot one before? Maybe a lack of experience is their reason. 

Benefits- I could go on forever here....

Disadvantages- Once addicted, your money will disappear....

As for asking to borrow a gun- For me, it would depend on the experience of the user. I will not put a loaded gun in the hands of an untrained individual.


----------



## mbarrett1379

Good points would u agree that perhaps taking a gun safety course could help overcome and convince my parents?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## firstflight111

I_Shock_Em said:


> Some advice:
> 
> Parents- This may be tough to overcome. Hard to give you advice on this one, seeing as how everyone has different views/beliefs when it comes to firearms. My views could be completely different from your parents. I'm sure your parents DO have a reason as to why they don't want you to have a gun. What is your experience with guns? Have you ever shot one before? Maybe a lack of experience is their reason.
> 
> Benefits- I could go on forever here....
> 
> Disadvantages- Once addicted, your money will disappear....
> 
> As for asking to borrow a gun- For me, it would depend on the experience of the user. I will not put a loaded gun in the hands of an untrained individual.



well said mark ..i for one made sure my 3 boy passed there hunters safty before they ever shot a gun ..


----------



## mbarrett1379

I convinced my mom to let me get one tonight! She said I had to go to a range and prove to her I could? Haha so now any preferences on shotguns? And safes or lockers?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## DuckMan1006

This is tough situation you are talking about with your parents being so unsure of guns and hunting. My advice to you would be to find somebody that THEY trust, and hunt with them. Hopefully you know someone like that. If not, then you will have to make your parents comfortable with the people you know that do hunt.

My advice as to the type of gun would be 12 guage, pump... Remington or Benelli would be my go to guns for the 1st gun. I stay away from Mossberg personally...


----------



## mbarrett1379

Why pump? Why not semi or I like the side by sides 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## j_blocker1

ditto on the hunter safety course, it was that way for me and will be the same way for my sons. I'm not up on the hunter safety requirements because there was never a doubt for my route to hunting/gun use but think it's likely that you'll have to pass the course to hunt.

For a first shotgun, I echo the the advice of a pump. It's simple, goes bang unless you mess up and is relatively inexpensive compared to the other options.

In the realm of safes and lockers, you can get a trigger guard, cable etcetera if needed. Personally I remove the bolt from my guns and keep them in a lock box.

Jason


----------



## mbarrett1379

I like that idea!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## T-180

Where are you located , maybe some of the seasoned hunters on here could help you out ?


----------



## mbarrett1379

I'm in broadview heights in northeast Ohio 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## firstflight111

for a first gun a pump would be best to start out with ..i love the pumps less up keep and cheeper to fix if they break ...for just starting out you need to get a good book on duck id that is a must for first time hunters learn it well ..the birds you must know what you are shooting ..if you dont know dont shoot ...and you would be best to find someone with some 15 years in it waterfowling to help out with you hunting skills and the dos and donts of the sport ...hey I SKOCK EM IS close to you maybe he would stand up and help you out ...


----------



## mbarrett1379

Ok thanks ill ask him so questions. I still need to get my gear etc


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Matt Hougan

Best advise I can give you befriend a seasoned responsible waterfowl hunter. If you were closer to me I'd let you use my gun in a heart beat. I just as soon sit there and call and not have to worry about killing anything.

If you dont have family to teach you then find a friend. Hunter safety is ok but is no comparison to living and breathing everyday gun safety and stewardship. Only friends and family can do that.

Here is gun safety in a nut shell....

1. All guns should be considered loaded......All guns
2. Never point your gun at anything you dont intend on destroying
3. Muzzle up and down range range
4. Keep your bugger hook off the trigger until your ready to let one loose
5. Clealy identify your target before shooting
6. You are responsible for your projectiles until they come to rest


----------



## Nelliboy2

If you were closer to me I'd take you out and show you the ropes. 



> Why pump? Why not semi or I like the side by sides


 You will pay less up front for it than you will for a semi. For a good semi you are looking at 1200-1900 (trust me on this one if you plan on buying a semi then shell out the money for a good one). Pumps you are going to be in the 400-700 dollar range. I am a huge fan of Benellis, hints my screen name. I'd recommend a camo nova with a 24'' barrel for your first gun.

Saftey..........hands down take your hunters saftey course before you do anything, all I need to hear is on the 6 o'clock news is another kid gets hurt while hunting/shooting and then listen to how we need to ban guns.

I then would recommend getting someone that knows about shooting to take you to the clay range. if you don't practice it can become very frustrating.

i will second the approach to finding a skilled waterfowler and talking them into taking you (for one the set up cost are stagering). They will have places, equip (minus what you need personally) and you can learn ALOT.


----------



## DuckMan1006

I agree with everyone else on the advice on a pump. Cheaper up front, cheaper to fix, ... just a better first time gun IMO.


----------



## mbarrett1379

What about a double barrel?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## DuckMan1006

Double barrels (specifically O/U) are okay, but I like the flexibility of using my shotgun for other purposes (slug barrels, 28" bird barrels, etc.). Also, most O/Us tend to be "pretty" guns and are typically more expensive than pumps. A good O/U might run you as much as or more than a really good semi-auto. I would recommend a synthetic pump shot gun for a duck gun to any first timer.

My first shotgun = Benelli Nova. Shoots 2 3/4 to 3 1/2" shells. Comes with 3 choke tubes for different applications. synthetic. Camo. and was only $400. Can't beat that for a first shotgun.


----------



## BuckeyeHunter

Double Barrels are nice but as he said, much more expensive on average for a good one. Keep in mind that if you get into waterfowl hunting your gun *is* going to get wet, muddy, frozen etc. A pump just keeps on trucking through all that. Synthetic stock is nice for a duck gun because it can take the abuse better. Plus pumps and semi autos give you 3 shots as opposed to 2 from a double barrel. I'd never want to give up that 3rd shot as all to often that is the difference in doubling or sometimes even bringing down 1.


----------



## quick draw mcgraw 15

remington 870 pump action shotgun. these will go bang. they are amazing powerful guns they do the trick and are tanks price aint bad. stay away from auto loaders for now spend sometime with a pump and most important gun safety. most important part.


----------



## mbarrett1379

What's wrong with autoloaders


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Captain Kevin

For a first time user such as yourself, an auto-loader is going to require much, much, more maintenance due to the water/mud/field chaff, etc. They get dirty, and wet, with freezing temps. they just don't go bang everytime. A real issue with you is from what you post, you really know nothing about guns. That's not a bad thing if you hook up with somebody who will teach you right. It's easier to teach good habits, than it is to break bad habits, then teach good ones. A pump if you make a mistake goes bang one time. A semi may go bang, bang.........and bang with relative ease. Your not ready for that yet. I've shot a Nova for many years, and I'll tell you this much, with practice, you can rattle off 3 quality shots almost as fast as a semi. However the key word there was "quality" 3 fast shots does not equate in to 3 good ones. Get the double barrel out of your head unless someone practically gives it to you. An 870, or a Nova will be all the gun you will ever need for Ohio waterfowling. If you have a pocket full of money, and cost is of no issue, I'd get an Ithaca waterfowler edition M-37. Ohio made, serviced in Ohio, and parts on hand in Ohio. A fix should you have an issue is only a drive to Upper Sandusky to the Ithaca plant. You can even watch your gun be built. Your biggest obsticle is going to be with places to hunt. I'm not trying to rain on your parade but getting waterfowl places to hunt in your neck of the woods is harder than cracking the nuclear codes to the U.S. arsenal. If you get your gun, and when you pass your hunter safety coarse, call me, and I will take you on a hunt. Deal?


----------



## mbarrett1379

Deal I don't understand why the over under is bad?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ducky152000

O/u are not a good option for beginning waterfowlers BECAUSE. You can early fire the second barrel with another pull of the trigger or slipping your finger to the back trigger. Just not safe for a new waterfowler. Especially one that has no gun safety. Also it is very easy to fall in the mud and muck for someone not used to marshy areas. TRUST US on this one bud! Good luck get your hunter safety course in and I hope someone close can show you the beauty of greenheads dropping in the deeks.


----------



## BuckeyeZac

Get a Remington 870. Its cheap, good quality, and I know lots of people grew up on 870s. I use mine for everything.


----------



## mbarrett1379

So a stoeger condor is a bad option even though I am going to use it for waterfowl and upland birds like doves and quail?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mbarrett1379

Never mind Benelli nova looks right up my alley.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Captain Kevin

The Nova is a great choice. You can still shoot Doves, and upland game with it, and it is made for the punishment that waterfowlers put their guns through. You won't regret it.


----------



## mbarrett1379

Any where to get it cheaper or on sale


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Captain Kevin

Watch the classified ads here, and on www.ohiowaterfowler.com You can find them anywhere from 3-4 hundred bucks.


----------



## 9Left

mbarrett1379 said:


> So a stoeger condor is a bad option even though I am going to use it for waterfowl and upland birds like doves and quail?
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


all the previous posts on hunters safety education classes are right on the money... take the class! You ,nor your parents will regret that!, if you want an over/under....get it... all this advice your getting on guns is confusing...bottom line is... you have no shotgun experience to begin with... so if ya get an o/u... youll LEARN to become proficient with it... because its your ONLY gun! Or get a pump..either way..its gonna be your first gun you own and youll learn to shoot well with it over the years


----------



## Nelliboy2

i'll second the classafides, bad part is you kinda have to know what you are buying. You will have to look at the gun and then see what condition it is in, remember there isn't a warrenty on used items.

That being said I picked up a used nova last year that had maybe a box through it, the easiest way to tell how much a pump has been used is based upon what the magizen looks like, the darker the better (means less use). the pumping action will make the magazine go silver over time. MAKE SURE YOU BUY A CAMO ONE, THE BLUING ON THE BLACK ONES SUCKS THE BARREL AND IT WILL RUST!

I have been running novas for 4-5 season now and have yet to have a problem with them. Trust me I hunt a lot (4-7 times a week) if it is going to break, it is going to break when i use it.


----------



## firstflight111

Nelliboy2 said:


> i'll second the classafides, bad part is you kinda have to know what you are buying. You will have to look at the gun and then see what condition it is in, remember there isn't a warrenty on used items.
> 
> That being said I picked up a used nova last year that had maybe a box through it, the easiest way to tell how much a pump has been used is based upon what the magizen looks like, the darker the better (means less use). the pumping action will make the magazine go silver over time. MAKE SURE YOU BUY A CAMO ONE, THE BLUING ON THE BLACK ONES SUCKS THE BARREL AND IT WILL RUST!
> 
> I have been running novas for 4-5 season now and have yet to have a problem with them. Trust me I hunt a lot (4-7 times a week) if it is going to break, it is going to break when i use it.



bawhahahaha I did not think you shot that many coots ....


----------



## Captain Kevin

I put some feelers out today to try and locate a Nova for you. I'll let you know if something comes of it.


----------



## mbarrett1379

Ok thanks


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sherman51

you,ve got some really good advice here. i dont know anything about the nova so i cant really give you any advice on it at all. if you can find one of the old 870 wingmasters they are a great gun. i think they are alot better than the 870,s they build now. if you can find one of the old one in good condition and take care of it, it will last what seems like forever. and i wouldnt count out the old 1100 auto loaders. they may take alittle more maint. but they are great guns. i have owned a couple of them over the years. i had one of the old 1100 16 ga. many years ago. then my son moved out and wanted to take it with him and it got stolen. the best of luck with everything.
sherman


----------



## mbarrett1379

Where can I get an 1100 and how much they cost me. I'm still stuck on the nova or a o/u


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## OrangeMilk

Here is another reason for not getting an O/U, you can get a pump that you can change barrels on so you can swap to a slug barrel for deer, if you get into deer.

You should do this:
Hunters saftey course
Buy a shotgun
Shoot LOTS of sporting clays
Find an experienced person to hunt with
Go hunting

My first shotgun was a Winchester 20ga, I still have it 22 years later and it was used when I got and refinnished the stock about 12 years ago. Since then I have gotten two Mossberg 500 pumps, one is camo one is wood stock. I prefer the wood stocks over the sinthetic, no real reason just personal prefrence, I plan to keep my guns a long time so I like the wood. The sinthetic is WAY lighter though.

I was at a sporting clays tourny this summer and out shot the two auto loaders and the O/U that were in my group of 4 with my pump.

Anyway, the pump is just safer than a auto loader or a Dbl Barrel, and you need to learn to walk before you learn to run. If you have a Gander Mountain or a Dick's near you they have good deals at times. I've seen inexpensive Remington 870's at Walmart in the past too.


----------



## mbarrett1379

What about gun safety in the house? Should I buy a cabinet or trigger lock. What do you guys do?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Star1pup

While I have other shotguns, I've taken about everything Ohio offers with my 870 Express, including deer, turkeys and ducks. I also use it with a 28" barrel for trap and do okay against the high end guns. I think the 870 is hard o beat for price and performance.


----------



## Captain Kevin

If you want safety, and security get a gun safe. It's a hell of lot harder trying to sneak a safe out of someones house without getting caught........if you can figure out how to lift it.


----------



## Captain Kevin

I lined up a Camo Ducks Unlimited Edition Nova for 325. Interested?


----------



## mbarrett1379

Ya where at


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Captain Kevin

The guy who has it is going to pm you tonight. Let me know if you don't get it.


----------



## mbarrett1379

Ok 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jcc

My opinion.... if money is an issue, you just can't beat the Mossberg 500. For only $199.00 at Dicks. you can now get one with a 28" barrell and 3 choke tubes, a rifled slug barrell with mounted scope and bore sighted. For $199.99 you're in business and its made in America. I get jabbed all the time about my Mossberg 500 from my hunting buddies but I have been using mine for many years on Turkey, Waterfowl and Deer. I purchased a 500 package at Dicks for my son's first gun and he is 26 now and still using it. Easy to break down, clean and frankly makes game go down. Know your gun, practice and frankly I don't think it matters what you use. My son and I walked out of the field with the Lab and our cheap 500's with our limits on Ducks Saturday and can't wait to hit our scouted honey holes in the south zone this Saturday. Just saying, for $199 you can find out if hunting is for you then upgrade down the road. Good Luck


----------



## mbarrett1379

I might have to go check that out


----------



## BaddFish

I agree- for the money you can't beat the Mossberg 500. That was my first shotgun back in 84' or so. That gun came with a slug barrel and that's all I use it for now. I never had any problem with it.


----------

